# Do British Televisions work in Spain



## markfuengirola

Hi all

I am moving to Fuengirola in a few weeks and want to bring my beloved 50" Panasonic Plasma TV with me (yep, a bloke thing) but I heard that British bought TV's do not work well with the television reception etc in Spain.
Is this true ? Because if it is I will sell it here before I move.I'd really rather keep it.
Thanks

Mark


----------



## Xose

markfuengirola said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving to Fuengirola in a few weeks and want to bring my beloved 50" Panasonic Plasma TV with me (yep, a bloke thing) but I heard that British bought TV's do not work well with the television reception etc in Spain.
> Is this true ? Because if it is I will sell it here before I move.I'd really rather keep it.
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


Bring it, it will work.

A) Either perfectly bacause it is multi PAL (SECAM and NTSC also perhaps)
B) Will get picture but no sound because it's only PAL I UK format.

If B) Get a cheap (from 25 Euros) TDT box and bob's your uncle, all working perfic.

Xose
P.S. Analogue will be turned off soon in any case. So the TDT will be a must unless built in already.


----------



## jojo

It will work provided you use a skybox or freeview etc, it probably wont pick up spanish TV cos it probably doesnt have a spanish tuner

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola

Dear Zose,

Hey, many thanks for the quick reply and advice. I do hope it will as I spent ages saving up for it and I will have no problem buying a TDT box for 25 euros if I have to. Would hate to have to sell it.

Regards
Mark


----------



## markfuengirola

Sorry, I meant Xose.!!!


----------



## Xose

markfuengirola said:


> Sorry, I meant Xose.!!!


No problem. I guarantee it will work through a Spanish TDT on scart leads.


----------



## anles

jojo said:


> It will work provided you use a skybox or freeview etc, it probably wont pick up spanish TV cos it probably doesnt have a spanish tuner
> 
> Jo xxx


As Xosé says it will definitely work with a TDT receiver. However, it will also work with a video recorder. Before we could receive the TDT signal here in Monforte, I ran mine through my video and connected the video to the TV with a scart.


----------



## mrypg9

We brought a similar tv purchased in the Czech Republic and it works perfectly. Just plug and play. We got Spanish tv via a digibox someone lent us until our Sky card arrived but can't get it via my Sky box.
We took several tvs to the Czech Republic, some extremely ancient and they all worked so I guess most electronic stuff works all over Europe.


----------



## mrypg9

Can someone who knows about these things advise: if I remove my Sky card from the SkyPlus box, will I be able to get Spanish tv?


----------



## sat

mrypg9 said:


> Can someone who knows about these things advise: if I remove my Sky card from the SkyPlus box, will I be able to get Spanish tv?


no.
as the only spanish channel available on a sky box (TVEi) is subscription onlu.

you will either need a satellite dish pointing at astra 19 east or hispasat 30 west with another satellite receiver, or a spansih tv aerial, amplifer and ideally a TDT (digital televions) set top box.


UK TV:
they will work in spain with anything that is connetced to the TV via SCART or HDMI.
YOu MAY not be able to view analogu TV on them : Spain uses a different sound frequency and some UK TVs cannot recognise this - although you can maybe change this using the country settings in the TVs menu system.
If the TV has a built in Freeview receiver (digital television) it may work ok, but not 100%. If it has a generic digital TV tuner then it should work OK.


----------



## markfuengirola

Thanks to everyone regarding the TV advice. It's great to know there are people around whom I can ask things and receive quick decent advice. Many thanks to you all I really do appreciate it !! Mark


----------



## mrypg9

markfuengirola said:


> Thanks to everyone regarding the TV advice. It's great to know there are people around whom I can ask things and receive quick decent advice. Many thanks to you all I really do appreciate it !! Mark


And the advice you get on this forum is accurate and practical.
Unlike some other expat forums....


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> And the advice you get on this forum is accurate and practical.
> Unlike some other expat forums....


Actually this forum is good like that, we have a good selection of folk who visit here who seem to know about most things!!! So Mark, whatever your skills are feel free to partake!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola

JoJo

This forum is SUPER. A real testament to the power of the internet and the good it can do. I _do_ have a couple of friends in Spain but they are obviously not 'all knowing' and they are generally mega busy so it's great to be able to ask you guys in here stuff and chat etc. Feels like I already have made friends !
Thanks
Mark
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

